# What's the best tracking light...



## 1Shot Wally (Oct 28, 2004)

...for following a blood trail?  Conventional flashlights just don't seem to do the trick.  Someone recently suggested to me that a Coleman lantern offers the best light for tracking.  I'd like to hear from the professionals here at Woody's.  Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Todd E (Oct 28, 2004)

Coleman Lantern w/reflector shield. It seems to get a good casting glare on any blood evidence. You have to be careful and not catch the woods on fire though.


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 28, 2004)

What Todd E said.  

I carry a Streamlight Stinger (very bright), but it's too bright for tracking.  The Colman lantern almost makes the blood spots jump out at you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2004)

I have not found a better light than a HUGE 4+ D Cell Maglight.  It throws a serious beam on all around you and will throw a long spotlight for tryon to view the deer at a distance.  It is big enough to lay over your shoulder and still point downward whether kneeling or walking.  Will not set the woods on fire or burn your leg

Jim


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2004)

*I like to use both*

Pro. lantern general light and flashlight to focus in on a specific spot.  I use toilet paper to mark the spots of blood.

When I have to track, it is usely  a very sparse trail.
Just don't give up too soon.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 29, 2004)

A propane lantern is what I use if and when I have to do some serious tracking...


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Wally........*

I like using a "3 - D cell " Maglight.......

Works well.....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2004)

Coleman lantern with reflector shield. Makes it almost like daylight.


----------



## mpowell (Oct 29, 2004)

i bet a lantern would really light up the night.  only drawback i could see is what if you're in a thick area having to get on your hands and knees.  guess you could hack your way in.

i like my dewalt flashlight that runs on the drill battery.  i use it walking in and out of the stand as well as tracking.  it's as bright as a maglite and will stay very bright for hours without showing any loss of strength.  not too big and bulky and you can recharge the battery in less than 30 minutes and have it ready to go for next time.

i'm glad my friend, glenn, turned me on to using one--no pun intended!


----------



## Adam Hunter (Oct 29, 2004)

I have heard some old timers swear that the best tracking light was a carbide lamp like coal miners wore. My vote goes for a coleman lantern since I have never used a carbide light. I have a 6 volt lantern that cast a good light, but I still prefer the coleman.


----------



## Chuck C (Oct 29, 2004)

1 Coleman Lantern w/reflector
1 spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 29, 2004)

Sunlight!   I use a Q-beam and wear a headlight LCD type.  No problems!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

we have 2    1,000,000 candlepower rechargeable spotlights they light things up pretty well


----------



## muzzyman (Oct 30, 2004)

maglite or a stinger both do a great job


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2004)

I am color blind and I have used coleman lanterns mag lites and all other sorts of flashlights. Blood trailing is very difficult for me, I usually get help. My biggest help now is from my 4 year old golden retriever but, last year my dad gave me a 3 "C" cell streamlight 10 bulb LED for Christmas and to me that light makes the blood stand out better than anything I have ever used. It gives a wide even circle of light that is equal to the really bright spot of light in the center that you get with conventional flashlights, and the whiter almost blue tint to the light makes the blood stand out better to me. It does not project a beam of concentrated very far like the maglight which is still my armadillo light, but for anything within 10 feet it lights up everything. The batteries last forever. I am now on my second set of batteries since Christmas. my brother got one for Christmas too and turned it on and left it on as a test and it was still putting out light after 2 1/2 days. It is not a cheap light I think my dad gave around $60.00 for it but I think it is worth it. I would pay that for it kowing what I know now


----------



## cfbutler31 (Nov 9, 2004)

i got me one of those bloodhound tracking lanterns, it is basically a lantern turned on its side, quite small, runs on some kinda funny gas that campers/hikers use, has two kinds of gas in it, and glows an unusual color that makes blood glow and reflect back at your eyes, it has a handle on the top, and puts an incredible amount of light out for its size, they named it the bloodhound for a reason.  i bought it out of legendary whitetails magazine some years ago and have not seen it in there in a few years, but i have never seen a flashlight or lantern that keep up with my bloodhound, highly recommend every hunter to get one of these babies if you ever see one for sell.


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2004)

Have a friend that recently purchased a small light that favors a mag light.The light has two different kinds of bulbs.One is for walking and the other is a "black light".The black light is suppose to make blood glow.I think it takes three double A batteries and the cost was $30.00.As of last week he had not had a chance to use it.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 11, 2004)

I have used everything and nothing will beat a double mantle lantern.


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

cfbutler31 said:
			
		

> i got me one of those bloodhound tracking lanterns, it is basically a lantern turned on its side, quite small, runs on some kinda funny gas that campers/hikers use, has two kinds of gas in it, and glows an unusual color that makes blood glow and reflect back at your eyes, it has a handle on the top, and puts an incredible amount of light out for its size, they named it the bloodhound for a reason.  i bought it out of legendary whitetails magazine some years ago and have not seen it in there in a few years, but i have never seen a flashlight or lantern that keep up with my bloodhound, highly recommend every hunter to get one of these babies if you ever see one for sell.


That sounds awesome....I've been using a Coleman Butane Lantern...but I'll look for one of these as well.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Jan 26, 2006)

if you find one, buy it, its worth the bucks


----------

